# Zapco DSP-Z8 IV



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

I was looking on the zapco site today when I noticed this dsp for the first time...probably an oversight but still looks relatively new to the line-up. Link is included below.

Zapco DSP-Z8 IV


Specs: 
Inputs: Main RCA - Aux RCA - SPDIF Digita
Input range: 300mV-4V*(*Input can be lower or higher but max
sonic performance is in this range)
Optimum Input: 4V in for 5V Out @0dB
THD+N: Analog Input 1V to 5V: ≤ 0.005%
Digital Input: @0dB: ≤ 0.002% 
Analog Input 1V to 5V: ≤ 0.005%
S/N: Analog in A weighted: ≥ 106dB 
Digital in A weighted: ≥ 110dB
Channel Separation: ≥ 90dB
Noise Floor without signal: ≥ -128dB
Each Output: Crossover HP/LP/None 6dB Steps 6dB~48dB, Signal delay 0~24ms set by distance with ms override. Phase 0⁰/180⁰, Graphic EQ 31 bands Boost/Cut with variable Q, Paragraphic EQ 31 bands Ch1~6 and 11 bands Ch7/8, Muting by Channel or linked groups. Also SOLO single channel play
Dim.: 208mm (L) x 50mm (H) x 128mm (D)
Operating Current: 600ma
Recommended Fuse: 1.5A

My question is this....does this seem to be on par with the current high-end offerings from companies such as Arc Audio,Helix, etc. based on the parameters listed? I have 0 experience with Zapco processors but I am aware of their high reputation for high-end merchandise with their amplifiers. So I was curious if this was in the same ball park so to say as some of the other high-end dsp units based on people's experience.Maybe include pros and cons compared to others as well. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

So no one has any feedback.........surprising....


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

I did see this a few weeks ago. Intriging. I don't have much experience beyond the older DSP-Z6 I had in my last car. It worked great. The new car build I am still undecided. I have a Arc Audio PS8 and a Zapco DSP-Z8III but I am starting to think about selling both and looking at getting one of the newer ones from Mosconi or Audison. This newer one from Zapco does look good and if the software operates as shown and designed, it will be a big step up form the older Zapco DSP-Z6 software, which really didn't change with the DSP-Z8, DSP-Z8III, and DSP-Z6III.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

If their software is new, then I might consider it. I have the Z8v3, too, I think.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

I am still leaning towards the future releases of their new processors with the built in RTA and HD player but this unit does look nice as well. Just wish there was more info on the new units coming out on the horizon.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

DSP Z8IV is a totally new processor from Zapco.

Z8, Z6III and Z8III are using technology started from 2004 with first generation processors. (DSP Z6-SL)
So GUI is old, acustics performance are really good, very good. No problems at all with, but design is old, that´s why Zapco as been working more than 2 years now in a new DSP series and models with totally news techs.

So, stage IV, Zapco is offering his new FIRST STEP processor platform, with news DSP and DAC chips, new GUI and fonctions.
This will be available from...now. Check with local distributors.

In january, most powerfull models are going take alive like Z12HDR and Z12, with the most powerfull DSP chip available on market with new levels of tuning and the High Res Player integrated (Z12HDR)

I definitely want to try Z8IV, on paper it looks foward better than III vertion and had a DRC with display and valume!!! Aleluya.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

So I called Atrend today as they are distributors for Zapco and they did not even have the price for the DSP-Z8 IV as of yet. Strange that a product is supposedly released and still no pricing.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

DSP Z8IV will arrive today....can´t waiting for.

I will post my thought comparing this IV vs Z8II and III


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

That would be great! I'm very interested in this.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

sub'd


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Please give us a detailed account of it when you can barracuda...I was also curious as to what the price is for it as well if you have that information....


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

For sure,
Just received them...








As you can see, regular DRC came in box with Z8 IV
An optionnal DRC with touch screen must be available in around a month.

I will post more info, but must wait until monday because i an get away from home tomorrow


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Looks good to me.... did you order directly from zapco or something?


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

sq2k1 said:


> Looks good to me.... did you order directly from zapco or something?


Drectly form Zapco
I am the distributor for my contry.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

The new DSP-Z8 IV does look pretty nice. I look forward to your thoughts on how it performs. The option for 31 paragraph if or parametric EQ seems nice. Screen shots and capabilities on the input matrix would be good to know as well.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Well its awesome you got one. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this out of interest and considering I started the thread.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

So, here are part of my thoughts about DSP-Z8IV
You can see them as a comparison between Z8 and Z8III, my previous processors I’ve used before in my Daily and demo car.

Box and packaging.(see pictures a few posts before)
Box is little bit bigger and squared which is due to a better protection (white foam). Wiring, DRC and mounting hardware came in a separate box, better for me to avoid scratches in processor and probably lower costs. It is probably not the more amazing and exiting box in the market, but it made well his purpose; protect.

Power wiring: connector came now with thin cables, I consider them a little bit small, of course we have to see power consumption…
6 RCA INPUT, 1/2- 3/4- 5/6.
AUX is now as mini-jack stereo 3.5, not as RCA in previous Z8 versions.
An optional port for touch screen DRC (would be available around 1 or 2 months)

GUI used, interface:

First as generation 2 and 3, you can configure input from left or Right or some of both or more (left side)





Very intuitive GUI Setting INPUT and....



...setting names OUTPUT are really easy. When you put the names for each output you can select: TWEET-MID TWEET-VOOFER-CENTER-SUB LEFT-SUB RIGHT or SUB and immediately the software put default x-overs settings and slopes (12db). This is a very nice function to avoid some accidents…



Slopes are from 6 db to 48 db in 6 db step, more than enough in a "basic" processor

Phase control is now as Z6III, 0 or 180°.

Delay: though out in the same way, measuring more distant speaker and set “SETMAX”. After just enter all speakers distance and click on DELAYCALC; software calculate all time alignment value. Of course, you can move manually as desired up or down.



Muting for each channel and a possibility to ear channel per channel to do some comparison.

Possibility to link channels for a faster adjustment like x-over, slopes or equalization.
As before, a master volume set in the best SN, but you can raise up some dbs, however you affect noise floor.
Equalization: I didn´t play yet with it, but you can choose between a 31 graphic or a 31 paragraphic equalizer in channels 1-2-3-4-5 & 6. For channels 7 & 8 there is only 11 bands (subs).
As usual on Zapco, you can set the value desired in x-over and paragraphic equalizer frequency as on delay.

Loading and saving from or in a file, as usual





Acoustic impressions:
The first impression you have is a more dynamic system, comparing with the same system and same gain set. Impressive! This processor is delivering much more voltage than predecessors.
More space between instruments (I suspect the high S/N and high Crosstalk are the reasons, and extra voltage).
A great improvement.
Sub is much more punchy and dynamic, a lot more.

Load and Save are smoother without any interruptions in sound, equal when you switch between 2 memory when you want to compare 2 setup…or more

Z8IV have 10 memories available in the unit.

DRC is small, volume knob raise and down volume a little bit slow for me, it would be better a faster control on it for any need. Volume go from 0 to 40.

Loading memory from DRC is easy and fast as an eye blink.

Input indicator on DRC is difficult to read, will talk to Zapco about it.

One of the best part (a none audio one) is the target price. 500 dlls


Keep in touch with more tuning pratice


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you very much for the info and update barricuda, much appreciated. I do have a few questions. Is it possible to use paragraphic and graphic eq simultaneously(I know you said you have not messed with the eq yet, but maybe it is a question you can answer in the near future after doing so). And 500 dollars is price for the unit here in the U.S.? I know you are in Mexico, so just want to make sure. Thanks again!


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Keep the comments coming, interested in this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

gumbeelee said:


> Keep the comments coming, interested in this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same, particularly low low noise floor 


Sorry if I missed it... other thing I'm particularly interested in is APF capability, does this have all pass filters?


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

$500? Not bad at all, and the software sure looks like an upgrade from the almost unusable version I've had to date.

Any ideas on the cost of the Z12 and Z16 HDR units??? Or when they might be released??? I want the WiFi access point and want to know if full-control of all functions will be available through the WiFi via tablet or smartphone?

THIS is what I have been waiting for - and I can't believe it hasn't happened yet, in today's technology-rich marketplace.

Come ON Zapco, get them out on the market, already!


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

From the website:



> What is HDR? HD is for the built-in HD player for high definition audio files, and R is for the Real Time Analyzer built right into the GUI. The HDR processors can be controlled by direct USB connection to a PC or you can use the wireless portal with a PC or “smart” device.


OMFG.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

But still no usb audio in. Would be huge for CarPC users. I'm still interested. Still can use spdif if need be.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

Waiting on the HDR series too.....


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

bnae38 said:


> Same, particularly low low noise floor
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed it... other thing I'm particularly interested in is APF capability, does this have all pass filters?


Unfortunately, I can't see anywhere in the GUI that would allow for the application of an all pass filter. 

Perhaps it is in the manual, but is there any information as to what type of crossovers are in use? Is it safe to assume they are Butterworth?

Lastly, one of the things I was hoping to see was the ability to do L-R in the mixer. Even better if it would allow you to select percentages. I would also be interested in knowing the maximum delay available. But, I suppose it makes some sense to limit somewhat limit the capabilities on the Z8-IV when they should be releasing the DSP-Z16 HDR and DSP-Z12 HDR soon. 

Maybe barracuda777 can clear some of this up. I really appreciate the sharing of information!


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

So any news about this barricuda? This thread is very quiet and I am still interested in any opinions you have on it.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

sq2k1 said:


> So any news about this barricuda? This thread is very quiet and I am still interested in any opinions you have on it.


Wow. 
This is rare. 
I'd answer to many questions of you guys, and none appears.....
Anyway, here they are on more time


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

sq2k1 said:


> Thank you very much for the info and update barricuda, much appreciated. I do have a few questions. Is it possible to use paragraphic and graphic eq simultaneously(I know you said you have not messed with the eq yet, but maybe it is a question you can answer in the near future after doing so). And 500 dollars is price for the unit here in the U.S.? I know you are in Mexico, so just want to make sure. Thanks again!


You can use paragraphic and after graphic eq. 
But if you move again on paragraphic you would erase what you did on graphic. 
So, I guess the better answer in no. Lol
500 bucks is US target price


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

bnae38 said:


> Sorry if I missed it... other thing I'm particularly interested in is APF capability, does this have all pass filters?


No. 
As I know, you can found this on Z12


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

tRidiot said:


> Any ideas on the cost of the Z12 and Z16 HDR units??? Or when they might be released??? I want the WiFi access point and want to know if full-control of all functions will be available through the WiFi via tablet or smartphone?
> 
> THIS is what I have been waiting for - and I can't believe it hasn't happened yet, in today's technology-rich marketplace.
> 
> Come ON Zapco, get them out on the market, already!


Z12 and HDR versions will start from. 1000 to 2000 US Dls aprox for the highest models with the possibility to choose from different DAC and OpAmp. 

Released was for December, but Zapco still add more functions so... I hope for January or February


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

rton20s said:


> Perhaps it is in the manual, but is there any information as to what type of crossovers are in use? Is it safe to assume they are Butterworth?
> 
> Lastly, one of the things I was hoping to see was the ability to do L-R in the mixer. Even better if it would allow you to select percentages. I would also be interested in knowing the maximum delay available. But, I suppose it makes some sense to limit somewhat limit the capabilities on the Z8-IV when they should be releasing the DSP-Z16 HDR and DSP-Z12 HDR soon.
> 
> Maybe barracuda777 can clear some of this up. I really appreciate the sharing of information!


Xover s slopes are Butterworth as I know is. But I am still waiting for confirmation from. ZAPCO. 

L-R would be on Z12 and other great functions as I know. 

About Delay, it depends on the max value entered. 
If you enter a 200 mm distance for the more distant speaker, 200 would be the max delay available on other speaker. 
So if you want to play with more than reality, you can put twice or more as Max value and this way you can play with.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm no longer on here as much as I was in the past, but after a week or more I am hoping to also be able to answer some questions. Been testing and plan to have it installed this coming week.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

papasin said:


> I'm no longer on here as much as I was in the past, but after a week or more I am hoping to also be able to answer some questions. Been testing and plan to have it installed this coming week.


Are you planning to put in your car Richard?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

barracuda777 said:


> Are you planning to put in your car Richard?



Not my Civic, but my Electric Smart. If all goes well, it'll be at CES in the MECA booth.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks for the updated info Barracuda....You giving some info on the HD units pricing definitely has me pondering which one I will pick. I am just waiting for specs to be made available and then I will probably finally start my new install. Out with the old, in with the new which has been sitting here for several months.....


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

barracuda777 said:


> Xover s slopes are Butterworth as I know is. But I am still waiting for confirmation from. ZAPCO.



This is what I was told as well.


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

papasin said:


> barracuda777 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you planning to put in your car Richard?
> ...


Linda's ride? 
Did you made other changes since last CES?


----------



## cobravin 2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Any time frame on the 12 coming out?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

barracuda777 said:


> Linda's ride?
> Did you made other changes since last CES?



No, I have my own. Build log is on here somewhere...it's a 2013 fully electric.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cobravin 2 said:


> Any time frame on the 12 coming out?



I was told target is March.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

papasin said:


> I was told target is March.


Well that will give me more time to save up to buy it, got to look on the bright side! 

What is the main advantage of the HDR 16 over the HDR 12 other than more channels? With the 12 one can do a three way front stage, stereo subs, stereo rear fill, and a two way center channel if needed. If the 12 and the 16 have the same processing capabilities then the only ways I could imagine the four additional channels being used is for a three way stereo rear fill or stereo rear fill with a "side surround" channels. Both are really not needed unless it is being used in the most over-the-top systems.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

So I called atrend yesterday to see when the DSP-Z8 IV would be available through them and the person I spoke with told me either the last part of January or possibly middle of February. Figured the info may be useful for anyone looking at the thread.


----------



## nigel1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Reviving an older thread.

I just installed my Z8IV.

no audio out. Im wondering if my unit is bad. Or is there a newer or even older version of the GUI I can try.

I also have an horrible issue with the scaling of the display. Its very small on my Lenovo Carbon.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

nigel1977 said:


> Reviving an older thread.
> 
> I just installed my Z8IV.
> 
> ...


Argh, God. This isn't good news... display scaling (lack thereof) has been one of the biggest complaints with the Zapco software I've had. I do NOT want it to be an issue anymore, I had hoped they would pay attention and fix that problem.

I will be looking elsewhere if this new system is buggy. Let us know if you figure things out.


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

​


sq2k1 said:


> I am still leaning towards the future releases of their new processors with the built in RTA and HD player but this unit does look nice as well. Just wish there was more info on the new units coming out on the horizon.


Plus one. Technology is amazing these days. No reason not to have what you listed above. Software should be great too, I love how Helix software is setup. Easy, looks good and modern look to it


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

tRidiot said:


> Argh, God. This isn't good news... display scaling (lack thereof) has been one of the biggest complaints with the Zapco software I've had. I do NOT want it to be an issue anymore, I had hoped they would pay attention and fix that problem.
> 
> I will be looking elsewhere if this new system is buggy. Let us know if you figure things out.


I was wondering if you talking about DPN v10 (Z8 and Z8III).
That was a common issue due to this old software with no backup from developper. Thats why Zpaco got so many problems with.

Now, I got the IV and no issue with resolution display or software or something like that.
Just want to check before going further.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Pics my better half took of the ADSP-Z8 IV at CES 2017 in the Zapco suite.



















Zapco owner giving me a rundown of the products (and more)...


----------



## nigel1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

I figured out the no audio issue. The DSP was not putting out anything on the rem out. I never bothered to check if my amps were coming on. I took the unit out, tried it on my bench, and got audio. measured the remote out, g0t 3.2.

Its workable for now. I sent off an email to John, outlining that and several other areas that can be improved.

As for the scaling of the display, its the dpn 1.0.16 (IIRC) DSP Z8vIV.


----------



## BMW Alpina (Dec 5, 2012)

nigel1977 said:


> I figured out the no audio issue. The DSP was not putting out anything on the rem out. I never bothered to check if my amps were coming on. I took the unit out, tried it on my bench, and got audio. measured the remote out, g0t 3.2.
> 
> Its workable for now. I sent off an email to John, outlining that and several other areas that can be improved.
> 
> As for the scaling of the display, its the dpn 1.0.16 (IIRC) DSP Z8vIV.


Hello,
Is your unit a prototype unit or already supposed to be full production unit?


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

So any new goodies that can be shared with the masses inquiring about this?


----------



## CAAMobileInstallations (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm interested to hear more. I recently got a new distributor that sells Atrend, so I can get great prices on these. Looking for a DSP for my wife's car and wanted to try one out. I just wish they had one with a built in RTA for cheaper


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Built in RTA is gonna be only in Z12 HDR & Z12 HDR. 
Not for Z8IV. 
They told me DSP V is scheduled for May now


----------



## Izay123 (Jun 9, 2009)

barracuda777 said:


> Built in RTA is gonna be only in Z12 HDR & Z12 HDR.
> Not for Z8IV.
> They told me DSP V is scheduled for May now


Im finally ready to Program my DSP-Z8 IV , Boys!!! It's just a semi temporary solution as I wait for the Z16HDR units to arrive in the US???


I'm pretty stoked as I go through the software; looks like after a couple hours of use, it'll be intuitive. I like the preset "TW, TW/MID, WOOFER, SUB, CENTER, FULLRANGE option list: I think having those automatic setting will save many tweeters from meeting their untimely demise at the hands of an eager tech, as he forgets a digit or two, sisnce frequency response is typed in. I LOVE THE SLIDERS ON TIME ALIGNMENT!!! It a pain in the butt to have to push an arrow or hold a button down to change it!!!!Pic coming real soon?


----------



## Izay123 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's a snapshot of my current crossover figures--Notice that each channel pair can be either linked (to allow adjustment of both channel's crossovers etc with just one entry). This is imperative for me as I'm running a 3way front with dedicated Logic7 center & mono sub. I really wish this unit had different crossover linking selections available....so that you could ste it with a gap, or +3db resultant hump, & then just drag the crossover midpoint around, changing one drivers HPF and the other's LPF at once.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Well I am going to try my luck with a PS8 for the time being as I got one for a very good price and thought what the hell.... I'll still keep my eyes on the dsp v series, but since it will be May.... got tired of waiting.


----------



## CAAMobileInstallations (Jan 21, 2017)

Anybody used one of the new Audio Control DM-608 or DM-810? 

Any opinions on if this would be better than the Zapco Z8?


----------



## Souths1der (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm currently testing out a DM-810. Software interface is pretty straight forward. Easy to setup, especially the summing which is important for my OEM situation. I really want it to work out.

That being said, I purchased on 1/25/17, and I'm on my second one. The outputs all of a sudden decided to short out at the end of a tuning session on 2/5/17. Talked to AC and that is what they said, the outputs shorted out. They advised to replace thru Crutchfield since I bought through them. Easy enough, had the new one 2/9/17. Swapped it out and I was back in business. Last night driving home from work I thought my stereo was lacking bass. Once I pulled in my garage I opened the trunk and my sub wasn't working. Re-seated all connection for the sub, verified the speaker wires were still connected. Still nothing. Replaced the RCA cable, nothing. It's connected to outputs 5/6 on the DM-810, so for grins I configured outputs 7/8 identical to 5/6 and connected my original RCA's back up, Sub working again. Something is not right and I'm just a novice here so I don't know if it's the DM, or if the downstream amp could be causing it to short, or if my OEM inputs are causing it to short. It's so new I lean toward the DM unit. Headunit is Dodge OEM and the downstream amp is a Punch P1000x5.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

CAAMobileInstallations said:


> Anybody used one of the new Audio Control DM-608 or DM-810?
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions on if this would be better than the Zapco Z8?



My understanding is AC doesn't have L/R independent EQ. If that's still the case, then hands down the Zapco. There isn't a DSP in the $500 or less pricepoint that has the capabilities and featureset that the Z8-IV has, and I have used and help tune several across various platforms. I give each DSP I get my hands on an honest shake and will say I was not personally a fan of the III or the DC software, but IMHO the IV is a significant improvement.


----------



## CAAMobileInstallations (Jan 21, 2017)

papasin said:


> My understanding is AC doesn't have L/R independent EQ. If that's still the case, then hands down the Zapco. There isn't a DSP in the $500 or less pricepoint that has the capabilities and featureset that the Z8-IV has, and I have used and help tune several across various platforms. I give each DSP I get my hands on an honest shake and will say I was not personally a fan of the III or the DC software, but IMHO the IV is a significant improvement.


Well I'm glad the IV is better, but now that makes my decision harder lol. The new AC have built in RTA. I guess that works the same as the built in RTA in the Zapco Z12? 

I was thinking built in RTA meant it came with a mic to tune with, but I talked to AC and that's not the case. It just has an RTA of the output of the signal, not acoustically. Is that how the Zapco built in RTA works, too? If so, how much does this help if you plan on tuning acoustically with an actual microphone and RTA?

But I think you're right about the left and right independent eq. I don't see them mention that anywhere on the website.


----------



## CAAMobileInstallations (Jan 21, 2017)

Souths1der said:


> I'm currently testing out a DM-810. Software interface is pretty straight forward. Easy to setup, especially the summing which is important for my OEM situation. I really want it to work out.
> 
> That being said, I purchased on 1/25/17, and I'm on my second one. The outputs all of a sudden decided to short out at the end of a tuning session on 2/5/17. Talked to AC and that is what they said, the outputs shorted out. They advised to replace thru Crutchfield since I bought through them. Easy enough, had the new one 2/9/17. Swapped it out and I was back in business. Last night driving home from work I thought my stereo was lacking bass. Once I pulled in my garage I opened the trunk and my sub wasn't working. Re-seated all connection for the sub, verified the speaker wires were still connected. Still nothing. Replaced the RCA cable, nothing. It's connected to outputs 5/6 on the DM-810, so for grins I configured outputs 7/8 identical to 5/6 and connected my original RCA's back up, Sub working again. Something is not right and I'm just a novice here so I don't know if it's the DM, or if the downstream amp could be causing it to short, or if my OEM inputs are causing it to short. It's so new I lean toward the DM unit. Headunit is Dodge OEM and the downstream amp is a Punch P1000x5.


Dang, that sucks. Hopefully you got it installed properly to take advantage of the 5 year warranty. How much better did it sound when it was working, though?


----------



## Izay123 (Jun 9, 2009)

papasin said:


> My understanding is AC doesn't have L/R independent EQ. If that's still the case, then hands down the Zapco. There isn't a DSP in the $500 or less pricepoint that has the capabilities and featureset that the Z8-IV has, and I have used and help tune several across various platforms. I give each DSP I get my hands on an honest shake and will say I was not personally a fan of the III or the DC software, but IMHO the IV is a significant improvement.


I agree--Zapco is the Best value for the price point. I want to like Audiocontrol as a US manufacturer, but they've always disappointed me. 




Souths1der said:


> I'm currently testing out a DM-810. Software interface is pretty straight forward. Easy to setup, especially the summing which is important for my OEM situation. I really want it to work out.
> 
> That being said, I purchased on 1/25/17, and I'm on my second one. The outputs all of a sudden decided to short out at the end of a tuning session on 2/5/17. Talked to AC and that is what they said, the outputs shorted out. They advised to replace thru Crutchfield since I bought through them. Easy enough, had the new one 2/9/17. Swapped it out and I was back in business. Last night driving home from work I thought my stereo was lacking bass. Once I pulled in my garage I opened the trunk and my sub wasn't working. Re-seated all connection for the sub, verified the speaker wires were still connected. Still nothing. Replaced the RCA cable, nothing. It's connected to outputs 5/6 on the DM-810, so for grins I configured outputs 7/8 identical to 5/6 and connected my original RCA's back up, Sub working again. Something is not right and I'm just a novice here so I don't know if it's the DM, or if the downstream amp could be causing it to short, or if my OEM inputs are causing it to short. It's so new I lean toward the DM unit. Headunit is Dodge OEM and the downstream amp is a Punch P1000x5.



I've never been happy --or even satisfied--with the sound quality of a single piece of Audiocontrol equipment I've tried. I want to like them: they manufacture in the US, write funny manuals, they seem to have the infrastructure to have good sound, so I keep giving them a chance to sound good--But every piece of equipment I've installed in one of my vehicles has always been swapped for something else because the Audiocontrol Piece either didn't work or Sounded ****ty to me. I think all of their circuits alter phasing in some way--& it's annoying--Cause you can't get it correct. I also I don't appreciate their PFM Subsonic filters.


----------



## CAAMobileInstallations (Jan 21, 2017)

Well looks like I'm going to go with the Z8 then. I'm the same way with Audio Control. I want to like them. I've only ever installed a couple of their mid level OEM integration parts though for people who wanted aftermarket amps but never anything with great sound quality. They seem to work great for that, but as a DSP I guess I'll go with Zapco


----------



## Souths1der (Aug 27, 2014)

CAAMobileInstallations said:


> Dang, that sucks. Hopefully you got it installed properly to take advantage of the 5 year warranty. How much better did it sound when it was working, though?


Not much to the installation, so hard to mess it up. Plus I'm still within the Crutchfield return policy. I'm pretty sure I won't be keeping it.


----------



## CAAMobileInstallations (Jan 21, 2017)

Souths1der said:


> CAAMobileInstallations said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, that sucks. Hopefully you got it installed properly to take advantage of the 5 year warranty. How much better did it sound when it was working, though?
> ...


Yeah not much to the install, but if you get it done through an authorized dealer, they give you a 5 year warranty. Most people probably won't even keep anything for 5 years anyway though lol. 

Sound quality wise though, did it make a huge difference? Do you have experience with any other DSPs?


----------



## Souths1der (Aug 27, 2014)

CAAMobileInstallations said:


> Yeah not much to the install, but if you get it done through an authorized dealer, they give you a 5 year warranty. Most people probably won't even keep anything for 5 years anyway though lol.
> 
> Sound quality wise though, did it make a huge difference? Do you have experience with any other DSPs?


I thought I had finally found the DSP that would work with my Dodge OEM. It sounded great. I had only had a couple tuning sessions in before things started failing.

I am a novice, and I only do this for my personal rides, so every few years. I have slowly started to do more each time as I get more into the hobby.

I have 2 separate experiences with two different PPI DSP-88R's. One unit good, one bad. But the good unit was pretty easy to work with, the software was easy to figure out and it was pretty flexible for my first DSP. 

After the bad PPI unit with my current project, I returned it and tried a 360.3. So much more to configure, but it had the flexibility I needed. However, whatever it was ding to the inputs was adding in some distortion. RF support told me to just adjust the input gains down, but I could never get rid of it completely. And it also made me have to turn outputs up which introduced a pretty high noise floor. So I returned it, and went with this DM-810, and you know how that's going.

The search continues, I have a Helix DSP Pro coming in now. I have high hopes. it seems to offer all the same stuff the 360.3 had, but hopefully not add distortion in its input processing like that unit. And its a proven commodity unlike the DM-810. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## CAAMobileInstallations (Jan 21, 2017)

Souths1der said:


> I thought I had finally found the DSP that would work with my Dodge OEM. It sounded great. I had only had a couple tuning sessions in before things started failing.
> 
> I am a novice, and I only do this for my personal rides, so every few years. I have slowly started to do more each time as I get more into the hobby.
> 
> ...


I appreciate you being the guinea pig on the new AC control unit. Hopefully the Helix works out for you. I've heard great things about those.


----------



## nigel1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

Still haven't resolved the display scaling. I spoke to Jon Borges (sp) and he mentioned that he encountered this problem on his laptop and it was a setting on my laptop.

I've tried every display resolution there is.

I'd faster change the dsp than my laptop.


----------



## Izay123 (Jun 9, 2009)

nigel1977 said:


> Still haven't resolved the display scaling. I spoke to Jon Borges (sp) and he mentioned that he encountered this problem on his laptop and it was a setting on my laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nigel,

What computer & OS do you have? I'm running windows 8 on a $300 laptop that's 3+ years old--& it works great on my rig.


----------



## nigel1977 (Jan 13, 2009)

^^^ I run Win10 on a 2nd Gen Lenovo Carbon X1.

I solved the garbled text issue. Change the font size and increase resolution from 2560x1440 to 1920x1200. I use a hot key app to switch the resolution on the fly.


And now, on to other news.

Has anyone considered using a wireless USB print server, to make the DSP WiFi?


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

nigel1977 said:


> ^^^ I run Win10 on a 2nd Gen Lenovo Carbon X1.
> 
> I solved the garbled text issue. Change the font size and increase resolution from 2560x1440 to 1920x1200. I use a hot key app to switch the resolution on the fly.
> 
> ...


Explain your idea more. How do you think the USB port would become wireless? Trying to understand what you are thinking since my initial reaction is that that won't work.

BTW, the display scaling is likely a resolution compatibility problem. Some laptops like the X1 have a super high res screen, almost double the res of a typical display, so the pixel scaling of each element on the screen becomes messed up, if the GUI does element sizing based of pixels rather than proportional scaling of the screen. This is a common problem with older applications on new laptops where poor design decisions like this are exposed. This is why some folks see it, some do not. It also explains why dropping the res on the laptop helps. A product released in 2017 having this type of problem is inexcusable considering these screens have been on the market for several years now. I put up with this on my surface book and my X1 With the current DPN with the Z8 and it is annoying but I cut them slack since that was written when these screens were extremely uncommon. But hearing this problem persists on new software is very disappointing.


----------



## fischman (Jan 3, 2007)

Just got this DSP and haven't had a chance to install it yet. I know this has bee 2 years, so curious if anyone is still running this DSP and what their experiences have been. I got it for a great deal, so I can't complain and have played with the software on my computer and it seems very intuitive. 

Thanks!

Josh


----------



## Ziggyrama (Jan 17, 2016)

fischman said:


> Just got this DSP and haven't had a chance to install it yet. I know this has bee 2 years, so curious if anyone is still running this DSP and what their experiences have been. I got it for a great deal, so I can't complain and have played with the software on my computer and it seems very intuitive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still running Z8 in my car. It's been very reliable, basically no issues. Aside from quirky management UI, it works well. I am using the optical input with Clarion HU and that has been a killer combination. The only thing I would improve is to have 96Khz sampling input rate rather than current 48KHz max and have more PEQ bands per channel. Other than that I am very happy.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

